# iPod/USB Option on ED cars



## cjb4 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks gang. I would have totally missed this cable issue. no mention of it by my CA or in the ED documents


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

The cable issue is mentioned briefly in the Quick Reference Guide that comes in the first package (the one with the luggage tags) but is very easily overlooked. I agree it really should be in the car when you take delivery at the Welt if you have the 6FL option. This whole thing has been discussed in a previous thread.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

travel4B said:


> The cable issue is mentioned briefly in the Quick Reference Guide that comes in the first package (the one with the luggage tags) but is very easily overlooked. I agree it really should be in the car when you take delivery at the Welt if you have the 6FL option. This whole thing has been discussed in a previous thread.


I think they are afraid the adapter (it's more than a cable really) could be misplaced or stolen, it's also a separate part number from 6FL AFAIK.
Interesting that USB extension was included at the delivery...


----------



## smithtravel (Nov 11, 2006)

Picking up this old thread. Will have 6FL, but will only bring a USB stick on ED (no iPod). Do I need to get the USB extension cable (not the iPod adapter) from my CA ahead? Or, will that be in the car at the Welt?


----------



## smithtravel (Nov 11, 2006)

*Got my answer from BMW ED*

Just talked to BMW ED. Procedure is to pick up both cables from dealer to bring with you on ED trip. Dealer is to file a warranty claim to get reimbursed for cables.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

What do you mean? "Both cables"? "USB extension cable (not the iPod adapter) "?

If you have the 6FL option there is ONE cable, which you need to pick up from your dealer prior to departure. It is bifurcated on one end with USB and stereo adapter plugs and has an iPod plug at the other end. There are not two cables.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

travel4B said:


> What do you mean? "Both cables"? "USB extension cable (not the iPod adapter) "?
> 
> If you have the 6FL option there is ONE cable, which you need to pick up from your dealer prior to departure. It is bifurcated on one end with USB and stereo adapter plugs and has an iPod plug at the other end. There are not two cables.


Actually, the 6Fl option comes with 2 cables, an iPod Y-cable and a standard USB extension cord.

AFAIK, the dealer is only required to provide the Y-cable to E.D. customers.


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

JSpira said:


> AFAIK, the dealer is only required to provide the Y-cable to E.D. customers.


That's my understanding as well -- my USB extension cable was in the glovebox when I picked up the car on 5/3 _(*edit:* when I picked it up at the Welt -- sorry for the confusion)_. But maybe that's changed in the past month.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

Interesting - and maybe I stand corrected. I don't recall seeing a USB extension cord in the glove box at re-delivery, but I will look again. So Jonathan, are you saying that normally 6FL includes two cables, but ED customers are only entitled to one?


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

travel4B said:


> Interesting - and maybe I stand corrected. I don't recall seeing a USB extension cord in the glove box at re-delivery, but I will look again.


My post above may have been confusing -- I picked up the ipod adapter cable at the dealer before the trip, when I picked up the car at the Welt the extension cable was in the glovebox, and when I dropped it off I took both cables with me.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

drewser said:


> My post above may have been confusing -- I picked up the ipod adapter cable at the dealer before the trip, when I picked up the car at the Welt the extension cable was in the glovebox, and when I dropped it off I took both cables with me.


Ditto for me. For the person that is just bring a USB memory device, if for some reason there is no USB extension cable in the glovebox, im sure the people @ the Welt will be able to help you with that. If worse comes to worse and if they are not, im sure any USB cable at a electronics store will do the job OK. If you do not have an iPod, make sure the extra "Y cable" is supplied at redelivery, so it can stay with the car, and be used if you ever do get an ipod, or sell the car.


----------



## smithtravel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well... I called BMW ED delivery this morning (June 7). She sounded pretty positive that the current procedure was for your CA to provide BOTH cables (Y-cable for iPod and USB extension cable for USB on the 3-series) before you head to Munich. As I said in my earlier post, for the dealer, they are to file a "warranty claim" to get reimbursed. Perhaps she is wrong, but I'm getting the cable I need from the dealer before I go rather than risking being without music.


----------



## jorenzow (Jan 14, 2008)

drewser said:


> My post above may have been confusing -- I picked up the ipod adapter cable at the dealer before the trip, when I picked up the car at the Welt the extension cable was in the glovebox, and when I dropped it off I took both cables with me.


That was exactly my experience as well. No need to ask for the USB cable as that comes with the ED. Take them both with you when you drop off though.


----------

